# Contador says he won’t follow Armstrong if attacks



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

http://tour-de-france.velonews.com/article/95074/contador-says-he-won-t-follow-armstrong-if-attacks

True or bluffing?


----------



## saird (Aug 19, 2008)

Liar. He'll do whatever it takes, especially attempting to lull people into a false sense of security.


----------



## smbrum (Jul 9, 2008)

yeah I cant believe that either. probably assumes LA cant attack him in the alps anyway so why not try and mend some bridges with the team. by the time they get to those decisive stages and there isnt much time left, you know he will follow any attack regardless of who it comes from. Assuming there is still not much of a gap he would go with LA and LA would go with him if he has the legs. At that point its a free for all and may the best man win...assuming still small time gap


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

AC doesn't need to follow LA. The Schleck bro's will do that for him. All AC needs to do is follow Andy/Cadel/Wiggins etc and when LA is caught, AC counters.

Beautiful situation for Astana.


----------



## DZfan14 (Jul 6, 2009)

It might be an olive branch. Who knows. Lance probably perceives it as a sign of weakness.


----------



## thechriswebb (Nov 21, 2008)

I am glad to hear him saying that the speculation over team leadership is getting old.

My feelings exactly.


----------



## OldEndicottHiway (Jul 16, 2007)

Post race that day he said, "I saw the other GC contenders were in difficulty, so I attacked."

That's a little different story than what he's stated here. 

Nonetheless I hope his statements help to diminish the media blitz and thus all the riders can concentrate on just racing. 

I for one would like to see some other stories about different riders spotlighted, instead of LA/Cont all the time. Like you know, maybe the guy who is currently in the MJ? How about that for profundity?


----------



## Prolene (Jul 30, 2006)

smbrum said:


> ...yeah I cant believe that either. probably assumes LA cant attack him in the alps anyway....


Yes, if LA doesn't attack before the Alps, and *AC* *does attack* in the Alps, then what he says about Lance attacking is meaningless.


----------



## bnoojin (Mar 24, 2002)

I would venture that this is his attempt at PR. He's trying to match LA press conference for press conference and attack for attack.

sure, AC won't follow an LA attack.

but this just means Alberto willl be sure to attack FIRST, so that LA will look bad if he tries to follow.


----------



## svrider (Jan 14, 2009)

Makes total sense.....and at the same time doesn't mean a thing. He'll keep that promise because that situation isn't going to materialize.


----------



## OES (Jan 23, 2002)

bnoojin said:


> but this just means Alberto willl be sure to attack FIRST, so that LA will look bad if he tries to follow.


As a spin doctor myownself, I would admire AC if he were shrewd enough to say it for this reason. But he's not. (Lance, a natural politician if I ever saw one, IS.)

I suspect he's just saying it to mend some fences, and in a misbegotten attempt to lull LA into a false sense of security. Which is laughable, as is the statement.

If anyone thinks AC won't counter if LA attacks on Ventoux for all the marbles, he or she is nuts. Same with Lance countering if Contador attacks on V. For SURE he will, if he can. They're big boys in it to win, not domestiques looking to split a bigger purse. 

'I will not attack.' Right. LOL!


----------



## svrider (Jan 14, 2009)

OES said:


> If anyone thinks AC won't counter if LA attacks on Ventoux for all the marbles, he or she is nuts. Same with Lance countering if Contador attacks on V. For SURE he will, if he can. They're big boys in it to win, not domestiques looking to split a bigger purse.
> 
> 'I will not attack.' Right. LOL!


Show me one place, one article, or one quote by Contador that said he won't attack. Or won't counter.

He simply said if Lance is all alone up the road he won't chase. Big difference between chasing down a solo break and counter attacking from a group.

He simply meant that if the shoe were on the other foot, and Lance was up the road alone, he wouldn't chase. Just as Lance didn't chase him.

But if Lance goes...and others follow....Contador will go. He's never said he wouldn't.


----------



## Macilvennon (Jun 22, 2009)

I think Contador is doing the correct thing. He is saying very little and when the big mountains come......off he will go....and that is how he will silence the Armstrong camp !


----------



## tom_o (May 6, 2004)

I think Contador realizes now that he can't be as brash as he's been in the past because he doesn't have the FULL backing of Astana (yet). And without a strong team backing you, you can't win the tour.


----------



## Mel Erickson (Feb 3, 2004)

Tomakit said:


> I think Contador realizes now that he can't be as brash as he's been in the past because he doesn't have the FULL backing of Astana (yet). And without a strong team backing you, you can't win the tour.


Unless AC drops out of the group led by Astana he will have as much support as any other member of the team, including LA. Neither AC or LA needs to play the domestique. Neither will get the FULL backing of Astana as you seem to define it because there isn't a stage that requires that type of backing until Ventoux and then it will be mano et mano at the end. Both will get dragged up the mountain by Zubledia, Kloden and Liepheimer until one goes and the other follows.


----------



## iamnotfilip (Jul 9, 2007)

It's just another instance of Contador outsmarting Lance at his own game. He is giving him a green light to attack, saying he won't pull others along. He is basically daring Lance to attack.

Of course this is all done so Lance will have no excuses as to why he didn't win this tour, and who got beat head to head with the same team. I think Contador knows that Lance is not explosive enough for Andy Schleck not to be able to follow, and it will give Alberto a perfect platform for a counter attack and cementing the victory.

So Lance, go ahead and attack, win the tour if you can.

As I've been saying the last couple of weeks, this kid has been outsmarting and outshining Lance in every possible way. And I can imagine it hasn't been fun having to deal with everything that goes on at Astana. I am not a fan of Armstrong but I am an admirer of his accomplishments and determination. I believe Alberto is one better than Lance in every single way, and will outshine him by the time he reaches the age of 37 in every possible way.


----------



## 5500OCLV (Jul 11, 2009)

iamnotfilip said:


> It's just another instance of Contador outsmarting Lance at his own game.


 You mean trying to outsmart him..?


----------



## gegarrenton (Jul 10, 2009)

iamnotfilip said:


> It's just another instance of Contador outsmarting Lance at his own game. He is giving him a green light to attack, saying he won't pull others along. He is basically daring Lance to attack.
> 
> Of course this is all done so Lance will have no excuses as to why he didn't win this tour, and who got beat head to head with the same team. I think Contador knows that Lance is not explosive enough for Andy Schleck not to be able to follow, and it will give Alberto a perfect platform for a counter attack and cementing the victory.
> 
> ...


ut:


----------



## iamnotfilip (Jul 9, 2007)

5500OCLV said:


> You mean trying to outsmart him..?


I think he's doing it actually. To have a 26 year old be proclaimed the team leader with Lance coming back to a team lead by Johan Bruyneel is amazing. He had to go through a lot of mind games just to keep Lance in check.

Then it was the team selection: He brought his boy at the expense of another Lance ally (Horner). Then he squeezed in an attack that got him just ahead of Lance which ensures Lance won't see yellow, which if he does, it would make it a really hard task for Contador to dethrone him.

I don't know but the kid seems to be matching Lance's mind games and in my opinion outsmarting him. And I definitely don't think Lance is going to beat him on ability alone.


----------



## 5500OCLV (Jul 11, 2009)

iamnotfilip said:


> I think he's doing it actually. To have a 26 year old be proclaimed the team leader with Lance coming back to a team lead by Johan Bruyneel is amazing. He had to go through a lot of mind games just to keep Lance in check.
> 
> Then it was the team selection: He brought his boy at the expense of another Lance ally (Horner). Then he squeezed in an attack that got him just ahead of Lance which ensures Lance won't see yellow, which if he does, it would make it a really hard task for Contador to dethrone him.
> 
> I don't know but the kid seems to be matching Lance's mind games and in my opinion outsmarting him. And I definitely don't think Lance is going to beat him on ability alone.



And you base this on... because Contador broke away during one race and gained 2 seconds on Armstrong? I think Armstrong has a little more sense and experience to realize when somebody is trying to mindf*ck him.


----------



## iamnotfilip (Jul 9, 2007)

5500OCLV said:


> And you base this on... because Contador broke away during one race and gained 2 seconds on Armstrong? I think Armstrong has a little more sense and experience to realize when somebody is trying to mindf*ck him.


Oh I agree... I think Lance knows he is being mindf*cked. But he's cornered now and has to outperfom the kid with his legs, which will be tough. I am saying Contador brought the situation to exactly where he wants it to be. He is not trying to sneak something by Lance, but rather is having sex with him in front of everybody.


----------



## bnoojin (Mar 24, 2002)

I really think a lot of people are underestimating LA and overestimating AC. The kid's great no doubt about it. But LA's vast experience with racing in the Tour should really begin to show in the last week. The time trial does not favor AC's slighter build and I think LA will (if he does indeed still have the legs to do it) to borrow from Liggett "stamp his authority on the race". if LA cannot convicingly beat AC in the tt, it will give AC the impetus to try and distance Lance on Ventoux. but again, the finish does not favor AC out on the bald face of Ventoux with strong winds buffeting his whippet-like build on his own. who's going to be there at the end to help AC from another team? Evans? Schelck? Sastre?

Naw, I see Lance as the smartest Tour rider out there and he knows he can't rely on his physical prowess alone.

either way it should be very interesting viewing.


----------



## Deering (Apr 10, 2007)

*Not sure*

Seems like Alberto inadvertently gave Lance permission to attack. It might boil down to who attacks first.


----------



## fast ferd (Jan 30, 2009)

Let's not forget there's some other steep inclines before Ventoux. Lance might not be able to afford to attack one of those stages. From the effort, he could be blown for the next day. I think AC can recover quicker and make repeated attacks/efforts on any of those stages, including the TT. Lance may crank it in the TT, but could suffer on Ventoux the next day.

And, for the record, I am a Lance fan. I am of the opinion that he's riding for Contador.


----------



## terzo rene (Mar 23, 2002)

5500OCLV said:


> And you base this on... because Contador broke away during one race and gained 2 seconds on Armstrong? I think Armstrong has a little more sense and experience to realize when somebody is trying to mindf*ck him.


um, he gained 19 seconds in a little over a kilometer (on a not that steep climb in the wind). LA was 2 down because he'd gained in the break on a previous stage.

Contador is waving a red flag in front of a bull saying that. Not too smart, but since AC is leaving the team I doubt he gives a damn what people think when he counters an LA move, especially on Ventoux.


----------



## turbogrover (Jan 1, 2006)

iamnotfilip said:


> Oh I agree... I think Lance knows he is being mindf*cked. But he's cornered now and has to outperfom the kid with his legs, which will be tough. I am saying Contador brought the situation to exactly where he wants it to be. He is not trying to sneak something by Lance, but rather is having sex with him in front of everybody.


....and I think a lot of people on this forum don't understand cycling tactics and strategy very well.


----------



## TmaxR (Aug 31, 2008)

iamnotfilip said:


> Contador... is not trying to sneak something by Lance, but rather is having sex with him in front of everybody.


You must be getting a different feed than the one I'm watching. What channel is that on?


----------



## masterken911 (Jun 17, 2009)

mark it down stage 20th at the base of mt. ventoux (sp?) when ac goes on and attack, can lance or anyone follow him?? i don't think lance wants to " give " ac like he did in 2000 to pantani. should be the sign the " torch '" have passed from l.a to a.c, rightfully so


----------



## atimido (Jun 17, 2009)

turbogrover said:


> ....and I think a lot of people on this forum don't understand cycling tactics and strategy very well.


Very obvious.


----------



## yater (Nov 30, 2006)

terzo rene said:


> um, he gained 19 seconds in a little over a kilometer (on a not that steep climb in the wind).


You know they are on the same team, yes? Do you know how that works? Did you expect Armstrong to try to bridge up to AC?


----------



## Snakebitten (Jun 26, 2008)

terzo rene said:


> um, he gained 19 seconds in a little over a kilometer (on a not that steep climb in the wind). LA was 2 down because he'd gained in the break on a previous stage.



Its real easy to gain 19 sec if no one follows you with the same intensity. If he gained those 19 secs with LA trying to stay with him with the same intensity then your point would be valid imho. Sorry but the road to AC's greatness will be through LA as long as 7 time champ is in the tour. I would love to see the torch symbolically passed to a worthy sucessor like AC with a win in this TDF but he has to take it from the old mans cold dead hands. LA aint gonna roll over and has yet to show his cards or where his limits is at this age. We will all find out in the Alps soon.


----------



## bnoojin (Mar 24, 2002)

Snakebitten said:


> Its real easy to gain 19 sec if no one follows you with the same intensity. If he gained those 19 secs with LA trying to stay with him with the same intensity then your point would be valid imho. Sorry but the road to AC's greatness will be through LA as long as 7 time champ is in the tour. I would love to see the torch symbolically passed to a worthy sucessor like AC with a win in this TDF but he has to take it from the old mans cold dead hands. LA aint gonna roll over and has yet to show his cards or where his limits is at this age. We will all find out in the Alps soon.


thanks, it is reassuring to finally see a post with some perspective.


----------



## KMan (Feb 3, 2004)

*rethink...*



 Snakebitten said:


> Its real easy to gain 19 sec if no one follows you with the same intensity. If he gained those 19 secs with LA trying to stay with him with the same intensity then your point would be valid imho. Sorry but the road to AC's greatness will be through LA as long as 7 time champ is in the tour. I would love to see the torch symbolically passed to a worthy sucessor like AC with a win in this TDF but he has to take it from the old mans cold dead hands. LA aint gonna roll over and has yet to show his cards or where his limits is at this age. We will all find out in the Alps soon.



I think he really had gained close to 40 seconds if I'm correct, but because AC wasn't stong enough the chasing group (without needing Armstrong to close it down) dropped that lead to 19 seconds. If the stage was another 1/2km, AC would have been pulled back into the group. Granted 19 sec is 19 sec and AC was luck he left when he did (I say lucky, because he's not a smart enough racer to time an attack to prefection). 
Anyway, nice start to his attack, but he quickly faded and was almost caught by a group with Armstrong just tagging along for the ride.


----------

